# Ford NGS Tester set up for Ranger EV Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $750.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Jun-09-2008 18:30:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,100.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

